# AHB Articles: Stainless steel tube coil



## tinnyhaha (16/12/12)

This is the discussion topic for article: Stainless steel tube coil


----------



## Maheel (16/12/12)

Tinnyhaha said:


> This is the discussion topic for article: Stainless steel tube coil



Got any picture's?


----------



## jaypes (16/12/12)

Tinnyhaha said:


> This is the discussion topic for article: Stainless steel tube coil



Pics please, very interested to see


----------



## tinnyhaha (16/12/12)

This is a full 15 metre coil of 1/2" stainless tube rolled to 300mm dia.


----------



## tinnyhaha (16/12/12)

The coils are all of equal diameters and in fact I have surprized myself of good my quality is.


----------



## jaypes (17/12/12)

Tinnyhaha said:


> The coils are all of equal diameters and in fact I have surprized myself of good my quality is.



Mate thats awesome. What did you use to bend it?


----------



## donburke (17/12/12)

Tinnyhaha said:


> The coils are all of equal diameters and in fact I have surprized myself of good my quality is.




pretty much exactly what i'm after, but can the spacing between coils be reduced ?

i see you have 17 coils of 300mm diameter, with what appears to be a 1 inch gap between coils

can the 15m tube be wound the same but with say 1/2 inch gaps between coils so that the total height will be reduced to 400mm ?


if so, cost including the material ?


----------



## hosko11 (17/12/12)

Tinnyhaha, What did you use for the rollers and where did you get them? Also, I assume you pushed/pulled the tube through the rollers as I don't see any sort of hand crank??
Cheers,
Hosko


----------



## tinnyhaha (17/12/12)

Thanks for the interest guys,

I simply made a push through jig using sailing block sheaves as rollers. It turned out very accurate as far as diameter (within 2mm) but compression can be controlled during the installation. I was more concerned about the tubing being ovaled in shape during the rolling process but have since learnt this is normal when rolling tube in small diameter. The secret is to cut the tube to length first so not to roll the part that will attach to a compression fitting. I've also attached a picture so as to be able to veiw my jig.

I actually started making these coils for herms set-ups after the frustration of trying to find an engineer to make one for me.

I spent days on the phone, drove all over Sydney and even had quotes of almost a $1000 (including material) to make a s/s herms coil. I even had a so-called professional from Silverwater in Sydney, destroy a full coil of tube without reimbursment.


Cheers,
Tinny


----------



## Wolfman (17/12/12)

So are you selling them?


----------



## Yob (17/12/12)

Hay Tinny.. Im guessing you know about the HERMIT which is quite a small little unit, folks have been well pleased with it, Ive been following it for months now but Havnt got one myself.. I made up a little copper HEX with only 3m of copper in a BigW Pot and get ~1'c per min which is almost as good as the HERMIT from what I understand.




that SS coilof yours looks quite long.. what are you going to mount it in? 

:icon_cheers:

*ed @ wolfman, he says in the WIKKI that if you want one let him know, I dont know if that means he's doing a wonderful service for free or if he intends on selling them?


----------



## Wolfman (17/12/12)

Yer sent him a PM Yob.

I'll PM you about your system.


----------



## tinnyhaha (17/12/12)

Wolfman said:


> So are you selling them?


Hi Wolfman,

The short answer is yes and the price is the cost of the materials+postage and a few bucks for my trouble.

The down side is that the material is very slow to arrive from the USA.



Cheers,

Tinny


----------



## MastersBrewery (17/12/12)

Make your own tube roller how to :icon_cheers:


----------



## tinnyhaha (17/12/12)

Yob said:


> Hay Tinny.. Im guessing you know about the HERMIT which is quite a small little unit, folks have been well pleased with it, Ive been following it for months now but Havnt got one myself.. I made up a little copper HEX with only 3m of copper in a BigW Pot and get ~1'c per min which is almost as good as the HERMIT from what I understand.
> 
> View attachment 59383
> 
> ...





Hi Yob,



I'm not familliar with all the various varieties of rims and herms out there but I have been focused on a test platform that I have read about.

Apparently the design gives the brewer the ability to reproduce quality consistantly.

The coil was intended to be supported by a 90 deg. compression fitting both top and bottom.



Cheers

Tinny


----------



## The Gas Man (17/12/12)

Tinnyhaha said:


> Hi Wolfman,
> 
> The short answer is yes and the price is the cost of the materials+postage and a few bucks for my trouble.
> 
> ...



What would the $/m work out for the coils?


----------



## tinnyhaha (17/12/12)

MastersBrewery said:


> Make your own tube roller how to :icon_cheers:




Hi Masters,


Thanks for the article but I wish I had it about 3 week ago. It would have saved a lot of shagging about with testing and designing :icon_drunk: 

Oh well it turn out to be a good excuse to consume a few extra lagers :icon_drunk: 



Cheers
Tinny


----------



## Yob (17/12/12)

Tinnyhaha said:


> The coil was intended to be supported by a 90 deg. compression fitting both top and bottom.



..and you are going to mount that in you HLT? I ask only coz I was thinking that with the size that is, will you be topping up your HLT to keep it full? I seems that a good deal of it will be out of the water if you dont top it up, and if you do top it up you will require a bucketload of energy to heat/ramp etc. and ramp times might be quite slow.

The HERMIT link that I posted earlier is quite a small little device and requires only a fraction of the energy I probably use so that wepon of yours is going to dim the lights of the city...

If im off the mark and you have a different idea I apologise, it's just the way it seems from the info you have posted. I guess it depends on how big your HLT is... how big are your brews generally? what are you mounting it in?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## tinnyhaha (17/12/12)

The Gas Man said:


> What would the $/m work out for the coils?




The cost to land a 15mtr. coil is around $140.00 and would guess to cut the coil then roll it to your dimentions would be $30.

As far as a coil price goes "How long is a piece of string"

Sorry I can't be more help


Cheers

Tinny


----------



## tinnyhaha (17/12/12)

Yob said:


> ..and you are going to mount that in you HLT? I ask only coz I was thinking that with the size that is, will you be topping up your HLT to keep it full? I seems that a good deal of it will be out of the water if you dont top it up, and if you do top it up you will require a bucketload of energy to heat/ramp etc. and ramp times might be quite slow.
> 
> The HERMIT link that I posted earlier is quite a small little device and requires only a fraction of the energy I probably use so that wepon of yours is going to dim the lights of the city...
> 
> ...


I do intend to top up with hot water but the coil is compressed to 340mm aswell


----------



## MastersBrewery (17/12/12)

Tinnyhaha said:


> Hi Masters,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the article but I wish I had it about 3 week ago. It would have saved a lot of shagging about with testing and designing :icon_drunk:
> ...



Google is thy friend


----------



## tinnyhaha (17/12/12)

MastersBrewery said:


> Google is thy friend




But you can't drink it :icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (17/12/12)

Tinnyhaha said:


> But you can't drink it :icon_cheers:



Yes you can

http://www.google.com.au/googlegulp/


----------



## tinnyhaha (17/12/12)

QldKev said:


> Yes you can
> 
> http://www.google.com.au/googlegulp/




HAHAHAHAHA OK OK I conceed


----------



## QldKev (17/12/12)

Tinnyhaha said:


> HAHAHAHAHA OK OK I conceed




By the way nice coils. If I didn't already have my HERMS running I would have been asking more questions.


----------



## tinnyhaha (17/12/12)

QldKev said:


> By the way nice coils. If I didn't already have my HERMS running I would have been asking more questions.




Thanks Kev I appreciate it


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (17/12/12)

Great Job tinnyhaha,

Did you start off with a pre-manufactured coil of larger dia. or a full straight length of tube? How Many passes did it take you to achieve the coil dia?


----------



## tinnyhaha (17/12/12)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Great Job tinnyhaha,
> 
> Did you start off with a pre-manufactured coil of larger dia. or a full straight length of tube? How Many passes did it take you to achieve the coil dia?



Hi Wallace,


Yep! I started with a larger diameter coil (approx. 580mm) Sorry but I didn't count the number passes but I did record the decrease in diameter by each quarter turn of the adjustment bolt. I managed to decrease the dia. by 2cm with each pass through after tightening the adjuster by one half turn.




Cheers
tinny


----------

